
Blackberry: Is This the New Droid You're Looking For? - earlyadapter
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2015/09/25/blackberry-embraces-android/?utm_campaign=ForbesTech&utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social&utm_channel=Technology&linkId=17339932
======
earlyadapter
May be too much, too late

